# Home questions



## punkchica321 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok hey guys, I think my mom is starting to give in and allowing me to get some ratties! So I have a few questions, alright for an idea of a home I'll probably get the rats would be something like this cage:
http://www.petco.com/Shop/petco_Pro...122+30_sku_870773_familyID_10638.aspx#details
Now don't worry I'm not done yet, I'm going to get a larrrrrrrge cage so I can attach levels to it, and put in a hamock and some toys. Do you think that would be good? We're sorta tight on money so any suggestions would be greatly apperciated. I'll be using carefresh incase you're wondering because we have it for the guinea pigs so why bother getting another type of bedding lol.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I forgot...You said you were thinking on adopting right? A cage with inch spacing between the bars is alright with much old, larger rats. You don't always have to buy a cage, I usually make mine! I just recently made a cage for about $20-25 and its large enough to fit 9 rats! It would have cost me close to $150-200 at a pet store. 

Here's the pictures of the cage I made ( its an add on to an old cage, but its not hard to add a bottom and top ) 

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=710.html

I hope this help give you some ideas!


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hm that's a good idea , hopefully I'll be getting the ratties .


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I want to take this opprotunity to plug adopting your rats XD You can find many at petfinder.com in your area that need homes and you will already know their personality. Perfect for first time pet ownership <3


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 13, 2007)

Poppyseed said:


> I want to take this opprotunity to plug adopting your rats XD You can find many at petfinder.com in your area that need homes and you will already know their personality. Perfect for first time pet ownership <3


Oh believe I've been looking almost everyday and so far no luck finding any in my area, I've gotten two piggies from on there and the other guinea pigs I've also adopted(different places though), I always want to try adopting/rescuing before doing ANYTHING else, but theres this rat owner we arent sure if she is a breeder or just has many rats and my mom is gonna call later see what she can find out.


----------



## linz_04 (Mar 5, 2007)

I tried petfinder as well and couldn't find any ratties within 100 miles!! I think some places just aren't into rats yet (hopefully they will be soon!!) I could only find 1 rat rescue within 100 miles as well and I emailed her and she only had senior rats who were to live the rest of their days at her place (plus she used pine bedding, so I didn't want to get one from her) so I had to settle for Petsmart... but ONLY AFTER a lot of talking with the manager and making sure they had been taken care of properly. I love my girls so much!!!


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 13, 2007)

linz_04 said:


> I tried petfinder as well and couldn't find any ratties within 100 miles!! I think some places just aren't into rats yet (hopefully they will be soon!!) I could only find 1 rat rescue within 100 miles as well and I emailed her and she only had senior rats who were to live the rest of their days at her place (plus she used pine bedding, so I didn't want to get one from her) so I had to settle for Petsmart... but ONLY AFTER a lot of talking with the manager and making sure they had been taken care of properly. I love my girls so much!!!


Well I'm glad you did look at the rats for a while to make sure they we're healthy and taken care of enough instead of just buying one . Give you're ratties some hugs and kisses from me . Ugh I wish I was at animal care right now  holding walter, the sisters or pickles(all ratties) I love walter he is so **** cute and omfg these girls were like ew when someone else who loves rats was kissing them :| and the girl said she was surprised I was holding walter because he has greesy fur so he smells pretty bad(but then again my piggies do well the males do when they are trying to be dominate) but she likes him too hehe.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

i have the same problem with finding pets on petfinder. I found some that are about 3 hours away :| i don't have gas for that :| however at the moment i have 15 rats so i'm no really looking around at the moment.


----------

